# Using Ceramic Rings instead of bioballs in a sump...???



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

If I used ceramic rings instead of bioballs would that make my whole set up simpler?

The ceramic is used fully submerged right? So I could have my overflow jsut go through a sponge filter media and then have my bioballs in the bottom of the first part of the sump, then have the center of the sump for well I guess just water, and then the pump in the last chamber. 
I have a 3 section sump, first section has a gap under the glass, and the last part is the bubble trap.

Or could I set it up more like a refugium and have a sponge media in the first part, ceramic rings in the middle and then the bubble trap to the pump. Or would the ceramic rings not serve much use without the water flow going through them.

The way I figure right now to get a useful amount of bioballs in my sump will make it pretty tall, or not much water in the sump, and the whole needing a drip tray over them too.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

There are cost differences between those media. What you are thinking about is a wet sump. A wet/dry sump is suppose to be more effective because there's more oxygen available to the dry part of the filter media.


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

The ceramic is about the same price here, and I know it will need to be replaced every now and then. 
How does the dry part work though? I don't really understand I guess. I know canisters use the ceramic because they are always in water, and I can easily use 3 times the ceramic media in my sump then what a canister for a 75 would use. 
Same with the sponge filter media, I figured 3 layers starting off course. and just have the overflow drain over the sponges. 
I saw a picture that I can not find now where it looked like there was a few layers of sponge and then ceramic media under it before the water goes under the first glass barrier. The water level was 3/4 full.

Just trying to make it as easy as possible and have great filtering as well as having as much water as I can, I'll be overstocking to keep aggression down. 
Just seems like only 5" or so of water in the sump with a wet/dry doesn't add much water, but I guess if the wet/dry works better then having more water then thats what I will do, just seems like a tall set up to have filter media then bio balls and then still have enough water for the pump and allow me to go a week or two without adding water.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*ceramic is about the same price here, and I know it will need to be replaced every now and then.*
Not so.
The media might need an occasional cleaning, but not replacing.

*How does the dry part work though*
Wet/dry is a descriptive rather than fact.
The Ã¢â‚¬Å"dryÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

So if I don't have to replace that brings what I thought it would cost down. 
I'm not sure if bioballs are expensive here or of the rings are cheap, but its like 15 bucks for a smallish bag of bioballs and then its like 17 bucks for a bag of the ceramic rings and the ceramic bag is at least double the size.

So wet/dry style going to actually be better then a wet set up? or at the end of the day filtering ability wise its pretty much a wash then?
Even if I get 2-3 bags of the ceramic rings I don't find that cost prohibiting, and in my mind seems to make the set up more simple.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

those prices sound rediculous, you should consider ordering online regardless of what you get, although you are probably talking canadian dollars.

In my experience ceramic rings have always been more of a submerged prefilter while bio balls are generally placed in a drip tray or overflow so there is access to oxygen. I'm sure ceramic rings could serve for the same function as bioballs but as kaiser said, you can get a lot more bioballs for the price it would cost to cover the same amount of space with ceramic rings.

Edit- just checked the exchange rate, didn't realize how close they are...
1 Canadian dollars = 0.9533 US dollar


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

bertolli said:


> those prices sound rediculous, you should consider ordering online regardless of what you get, although you are probably talking canadian dollars.
> 
> In my experience ceramic rings have always been more of a submerged prefilter while bio balls are generally placed in a drip tray or overflow so there is access to oxygen. I'm sure ceramic rings could serve for the same function as bioballs but as kaiser said, you can get a lot more bioballs for the price it would cost to cover the same amount of space with ceramic rings.
> 
> ...


The dollar is pretty close. But everything costs more here. And if ordering from the states there is duty and customs plus the shipping so it works out to be the same or more.

The ceramic media is a bag that would be about a gallon of space, and the bioballs bag would fill about 1/2 gallon. 
The ceramic is seachem matrix I think. on the bag it says each liter of it has the same surface area as 40 liters of bioballs. 
I figured I would put some bioballs in the overflow just to keep water noise down.

But was thinking a standpipe like this 








So then bioballs wouldn't have the air in the overflow.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

Well if you go with that model there you don't need bioballs. I have never purchased seachem products because they tend to be geared more towards saltwater and they are more expensive.
I order most of my stuff from bigals and they have a canadian site aswell, you should take a look they offer a lot of generic products which I use and have had no problems with.
I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link so just google bigal's online canada.


----------



## usctom (Apr 27, 2009)

If you have a Hydroponics store near you they sell Ceramic balls that can be used. I buy a bag that will fill a 5lb bucket for $12.
Tom


----------



## jeff000 (Jun 1, 2010)

bertolli said:


> Well if you go with that model there you don't need bioballs. I have never purchased seachem products because they tend to be geared more towards saltwater and they are more expensive.
> I order most of my stuff from bigals and they have a canadian site aswell, you should take a look they offer a lot of generic products which I use and have had no problems with.
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link so just google bigal's online canada.


I like big als, get my fish there, although lately PJ pets has had WAY!!!! nicer fish. 
I get most of my tank/food stuff from a small shop that is borderline sketchy, but no one can touch their prices. If they were listing on kijiji or something for the same price I would think fell off a truck, but they have a store thats been there for as long as I can remember. They just have limited cichlids, they always have the prettiest discus fish, often wild caught ones even. And salt water.

I'm going to do the wet sump, and I'll post pictures as I go. And keep the cost of everything. And well I hope for the best. lol.


----------

